# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash is first Republican in Congress to float idea of impeachment

## Superfluous Man

A reporter just tweeted the following this morning:



> Amash tells reporters that if Comey memo allegations are true, it's grounds for impeachment. Says he trusts Comey more than Trump.


https://twitter.com/KatieBoWill/stat...41029853343745

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Superfluous Man

> How about "Chaffitz is getting the ALLEGED memo/s and any discussion of impeachment, based upon something nobody has seen would be ridiculously premature and inappropriate"?


We could come up with 20 different totally valid reasons to impeach Trump based on things that are known facts and matters of public record that he himself is proud of. There is no reason not to support it. Amash was going easy on him.

----------


## susano

> Interesting summary near the end. According to Judge Napolitano, based on what is currently known, there is no crime, but impeachment is a political process, so any President can be impeached if the votes are there.


Everything is political. Nothing is based in rule of law. Just like the judges staying the travel restrictions. They all cited campaign rhetoric and questioned Trump's intent which had $#@! all to do with whether the EO's were A) constitutional (they were) and B) legal (they were). 

Interesting Judge Nap mentioned that the Republicans control the house, senate and exec but too bad they can't govern. I heard Mark Levin railing about how nobody would be able to tell there's a Republican majority since the Democraps are in charge. He's absolutely right. Chuck Schumer is in charge now. President Schumer says it shall be so and it is.

The Donald may be good at deal making but he is a little pussy when it comes to the game of politics. He's caved at every bit of pressure. Special prosecutors, for no good reason, recusals, for no good reason. Dems and neocons are like ISIS. They'll cut your $#@!ing head off to get what they want and Trump tries to appease them. Congressional Republicans, as Levin said, simply don't care about their base or what they think or want. Trump got elected because of this (reps betraying their voters) and they still keep doing it. 

We really are screwed as a country. A few years ago I was of the opinion that all was hopeless because you can't fix Satanic. Then Ron Paul entered in '08 and I was hopeful. Alas, all really is lost and I'm back where I was. It's going to crash and burn. We're having a coup and war will probably be next. Did you read that the Obama #resist minions will be attending summer camps across the country? Oh, yeah. That's his civilian army he spoke of in '08 and they've been funded with tax dollars that Obama granted them. Right under our $#@!ing noses. It's the rise of the neo Bolsheviks, enabled by the deep state. And, here are all of these people yapping about fascism this, and fascism that. Erm, nope, this is communism and it's funded by the same financial international who funded Lenin and Trotsky.

----------


## susano

> But you know full well that Amash has never criticized him for that in particular.



Didn't say he did. I was responding to the poster going on about the "authoritarian war mongering fascist", Trump.

----------


## susano

> We could come up with 20 different totally valid reasons to impeach Trump based on things that are known facts and matters of public record that he himself is proud of. There is no reason not to support it. Amash was going easy on him.


Who is "we" - you and Chuck Schumer?

Chucky can't come up with ONE thing to impeach Trump, let alone twenty, and he sure would if he could. You're delusional. Trump has done NOTHING warranting impeachment.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

How about we just impeach them all???

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How about we just impeach them all???


I was thinking of something much more harsh than impeachment, but yeah, I could get behind this.

----------


## susano



----------


## susano

Just caught Chaffitz on Tucker Carlson and he said the special investigation could go on for YEARS and he is concerned the Dems plan on daily wild speculations to keep making political hay. He said, regarding evidence of collusion with Russia, "They got nothin'". Tucker brought up that Maxine Waters accused Chaffitz of being in bed with the Kremlin. This "you're a Kremlin agent" began with Ukraine and is a charge the Ukienazis level at everyone who ever speaks the truth about what happened or is happening there. It's important to remember that these scumbag Ukrainians are also involved in this whole mess. They provided opposition research for Clinton and Crowdstrike, the DNC cyber security contractor, is owned by a Ukie Putin/Russia hater. They hate Trump because of his statements about getting along with Russia and whatever it was he said about Crimea (can't recall but along the lines that the people of Crimea had the right to decide their own future). Unless followed the coup and war in Ukraine, they'd never know how nuts these people are. It was Ukies behind that absurd website "PropOrNot" that the Washington compost wrote about, calling them "experts" on what websites were okay to read and what were not.

The war on Trump and also against our country is a deep rabbit hole full of seriously deranged and criminal people.

----------


## EBounding

Why is Justin's response to a hypothetical question more outrageous than him not endorsing Trump for president?

----------

